# Not able to stream via app using Edge



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

When I try to enable my Edge as my streaming device via the app, I get the following after checking the boxes and hit "Start Streaming": (see screenshot)

My Roamios are fine, so that's a workaround I guess. Still where there's smoke there might be fire. I restarted everything from the Edge to the Roamios to the MoCA bridge to the cable modem and router. The thing is, the Edge could be enabled before, so I'm flummoxed as to what changed, and how it can be addressed.


----------



## Ocresident (Aug 18, 2015)

I usually get that message when I’m trying to stream from a device with a different IP subnet than the TiVo device. Check the IP address of the TiVo and the device you are trying to connect to and see if they are on the same subnet. And check to see if out of home streaming is enabled on your Edge just to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

Ocresident said:


> I usually get that message when I'm trying to stream from a device with a different IP subnet than the TiVo device. Check the IP address of the TiVo and the device you are trying to connect to and see if they are on the same subnet. And check to see if out of home streaming is enabled on your Edge just to see if that makes a difference.


Stupid questions: 1) How do you adjust the subnet? Do you manually enter the IP? (vs use DNS to assign it).

2) I know that when you set up streaming you can check a box off for our-of-home streaming, but is that the same as enabling out-of-home streaming?

3) As mentioned, the Edge can stream its content using another (Roamio) Tivo. How is that possible and yet the Edge can't be used as the actual streaming device?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TishTash said:


> Stupid questions: 1) How do you adjust the subnet? Do you manually enter the IP? (vs use DNS to assign it).


While I use DHCP to set most of my IP addresses, this screen is where you can manually set anything:







Only the number (on my system) 24 is different on every device. To manually set the IP address, you write a new number in that location. I have no idea how to answer your other issues.

I know it says DNS, but I don't know why.


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> While I use DHCP to set most of my IP addresses, this screen is where you can manually set anything:
> 
> Only the number (on my system) 24 is different on every device. To manually set the IP address, you write a new number in that location.
> 
> I know it says DNS, but I don't know why.


Thanks, that's where I figured you can do that.

I don't believe you can "enable" a TiVo unit capable of out-of-home streaming, other than checking off that box when you set up streaming in the first place.


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

Magically, the unit could suddenly stream. Then, just as spontaneously, it went back to being unable to stream. Ugh.


----------



## BKK Jack (Nov 7, 2021)

About 2 weeks ago, the out of home streaming on my Edge stopped working. I've tried everything to get it back including reinstalling the apps, rebooting the box and home network, and this morning I went through the Reset to defaults process and completely "rebuilt" the Edge box. It still doesn't work. Did something happen a couple weeks ago to cause this.

My Edge is a Series7 running software 21.11.1.v5-USM-12-D6F
Android App Version 4.6.0-1356472


----------



## Mudflaps (Nov 9, 2021)

I spoke with both Tivo and Prime. The former are working on a solution and the latter told me I should go buy an Amazon smart TV.


----------



## BKK Jack (Nov 7, 2021)

Mudflaps said:


> I spoke with both Tivo and Prime. The former are working on a solution and the latter told me I should go buy an Amazon smart TV.


I guess you're supposed to carry the smart TV around with you everywhere you go? Might as well get the 80" one then. 

Not too long after I posted, I got in touch with TiVo's customer disservice. All the rep could tell me was that they botched the software and were working on fixing it. He couldn't give me any sort of time estimate for the fix, and TiVo is apparently either unwilling or unable to roll-back the update to the last one that worked.


----------



## BKK Jack (Nov 7, 2021)

I guess their people aren't working on this very hard, because it still doesn't work. I'm no programmer, but how hard can it be? 

1. Does this version work? NO
2. Did the previous version work? YES
3. Find the difference between the two and rewrite.
4. Go back to Angry Birds, or whatever kids do these days.


----------



## yabapmat (Apr 17, 2005)

BKK Jack said:


> I guess you're supposed to carry the smart TV around with you everywhere you go? Might as well get the 80" one then.
> 
> Not too long after I posted, I got in touch with TiVo's customer disservice. All the rep could tell me was that they botched the software and were working on fixing it. He couldn't give me any sort of time estimate for the fix, and TiVo is apparently either unwilling or unable to roll-back the update to the last one that worked.


Are you still having the issue because I am. In addition, I am unable to even watch recorded programs from My Shows without having to restart the Edge!


----------



## BKK Jack (Nov 7, 2021)

Yep. If I try to enable the out of home streaming just to see that it still doesn't work, when I go back to the TV and try to watch something I recorded I get the little blue circle of death, or it will say "content not found" or some BS. If I reboot/restart the Edge, it all comes back.


----------



## BKK Jack (Nov 7, 2021)

electroNion said:


> There was a similar problem, I looked at the ip and configured it properly


A few more specifics might help. What was your exact problem, and what do you mean by configuring your ip properly.

I noticed they updated the app, but since that wasn't the problem, it didn't solve anything.


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

Likely unrelated, but I had a similar problem about a year ago. I couldn’t stream from a then new TiVo Edge ota to my old Roamio (TiVo) - both on my TiVo account. 
TiVo doesn’t sell ota Edges. I got it last year from Channelmaster. There was an identifier code for streaming but that code didn’t match similar code on the other. 
I called customer service and they made the #’s match. Afterwards TiVo could see and stream.


----------

